# Lesleylil (Lesley and Alan) Mum



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

More sad news I'm afraid.

Lesley has asked me to post to let people know that Alan's Mum sadly passed away last night.

Many of you will have met Lesley and Alan at rallies and will be looking forward to seeing them at Peterborough next week. They still hope to attend but it obviously depends on family circumstances.

Ken and I are thinking of you both at this sad time.


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Condolences.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Very sorry to hear of the news.


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your sad news Alan we are both thinking of you


Jacquie & John


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

My best wishes at this time.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Our thoughts are with the both of you..

Mandy and Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

It is very sad. Condolences to all the family.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Condolences to you both.

Kind regards Catherine & Steve.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, sincere condolences,
Anne & Tony


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry folks. 'Been there' and never nice


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sincere condolences to you both.
Hope to see you out and about again soon.

Keith


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Condolences and thinking of you at this sad time

Chris and Duncan


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of you both at this sad time

Sid & Shirley


----------

